# (De)motivational Posters



## Vetitas86 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ran across a few of these I thought were hilarious and figured I'd share.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2012)

A lot of stuff I post is demotivational.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the last one!


----------

